# Front Panel Audio help



## JATownes (May 3, 2010)

I need a little assistance from the Masters of the Universe.  I have a Razer Barracuda AC-1 Soundcard that I love, but it doesn't appear to have a front panel header like my case has.  This is my soundcard: http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.169415400

It has a weird 10 or 12 pin front audio connection (I can't remember if its 10 or 12 and I am not home at the moment )  

My case is a Coolermaster CM690II Advanced...This one: http://new.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6638

The case has HD/AC97 audio connectors, you know the kind everyone has.   Any idea how to mod this to make it work with my Razer Barracuda soundcard.  I am tired of using the rear ports for my headphones and would like to use the front ones on the case, but I don't want to screw up my soundcard or my front audio ports.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jagd (May 3, 2010)

Copy from techgage  http://techgage.com/article/razer_barracuda_ac-1_sound_card/3
"According to Razer’s supplied Master Guide, this type of connector (AC ’97 standard-compliant) will need to be connected directly to jumper group J26, found on the PCB, right behind the HD-DAI connector. Simply remove the existing jumpers and attach the AC ’97 connector. I’ve never even seen a case that uses the bigger type of connector found on the front of the card. I would rather have seen only one AC ’97 connector on the front of the card, instead of hidden at the very back "


http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Razer_Barracuda_AC-1_Front_Panel_Audio_10_pin


----------



## JATownes (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, I will give this a shot this evening.


----------

